# Sponsored Family Visitor Visa doubts



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hello All, 

I have few doubts regarding family sponsored visitor visas. 

1. I understand that a sponsor needs to send the application to one of the SFVPC (Sydney or Brisbane), is it okay for the applicants to fill and sign the forms and then send me a scanned copy or Do I need to send the forms with original signatures from applicants?
2. Again, will the printouts of scanned documents of applicant (like identification, property, family , job documents etc) works or I need to have the copy with actual certified/notarized stamp on it? 
3. What is the turnaround time for a Family sponsored Visitor visa? 
4. Its mentioned in the guidelines that a person can not sponsor his/her in-laws, what if the spouse is not an eligible sponsor and can not sponsor his/her parents under Family stream? Is tourist stream the only option left then? Can there be a quick way than applying under tourist from high risk country? (India ~= 1 month).

Any suggestions/experience are welcome. 

Thank You.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi tara.jatt, 

1+2.) Why don't you apply online? The visa subclass 600 "sponsors" page states: 



> *Applying online:* Complete and _scan_ Form 1149 Application for sponsorship for sponsored family (223KB PDF file) and give the scanned form to the visa applicant to attach to their online application.


That seems to be the easiest way to get around the issue of sending originals, certified copies or normal copies . 

3.) No idea. Unfortunately there are currently no service standards for family sponsored visitor visas lodged outside Australia. 

4.) You can only sponsor members of your spouse's family if the spouse is coming over on a visitor visa as well:


> [You can be a sponsor if you are a] relative of a person who is a member of the applicant’s family unit and who is *also applying for a Visitor visa* (such as the partner of your brother or sister).


On the other hand, if your spouse lives with you in Australia on a non-PR visa (and cannot sponsor) the family-sponsored visitor visa won't be an option until s/he gains PR. A "normal" tourist-stream visitor visa is still an option, although they will usually not be allowed to stay as long. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hello Monika, 

Thank you for replying. I can not apply online as my parents are from India and the online visa application page suggests that applicants with few selected country passports are eligible to send online application. I can not find India in that list. That is why my understanding is that I have to send the application to one of the SFVPC. Do you have any information which states otherwise?

My spouse is not eligible sponsor, he is not yet moved permanently to Australia and holds a temporary PR visa 309, so he have to apply for his parents visa from India under tourist stream. I am applying for my parents visa under family sponsored as I am an eligible sponsor. I believe the family sponsored visas have fast turnaround time than the normal tourist visas but wanted to know someone's experience like how long usually it takes for the family sponsored visitor visa applications lodged inside Australia.




espresso said:


> Hi tara.jatt,
> 
> 1+2.) Why don't you apply online? The visa subclass 600 "sponsors" page states:
> 
> ...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

anyone with recent experience with Family sponsored visitor stream (High Risk Country applicant) want to share their experience? Specially the above mentioned documents doubt.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi tara.jatt, 

true, I looked through the eligible country list for online applications too quickly . India is indeed not on the list, so you are struck with a paper based application. The 600 visa page links to the Information to Help Prepare Your Application page, which states: 



> Every visa application requires various supporting documents such as birth certificates, marriage certificates, proof of identity etc.
> 
> Unless asked to do otherwise, *you should provide 'certified copies' of original documents*, rather than the original documents.
> [...]
> Police certificates are the exception. You must provide original police certificates with your application.


The safest thing would be to send the original forms (= original signature) and certified documents of supporting documents. 

By the way: You can only sponsor one family member (or unit) at a time, for example your parents. Your in-laws should probably apply for a normal tourist visa if you want the whole family over at the same time. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hi Monika, 

That is the plan, parents , applying under Family sponsored, and in-laws applying under visitor stream from Delhi. 

Thanks for helping.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi tara.jatt, 

good luck with the applications - sounds like you are having something to celebrate if everyone is coming over at the same time . One last thing: Since you are getting many family members over at once, it's even more likely that you will have to pay bonds for your parents (AUD5,000 to AUD15,000 per person). Also make sure to provide lots of documentation to support that they are "genuine visitors" (e.g. jobs, underage children, property etc. back in India). 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## jumptoaussie (Oct 4, 2011)

I am also in the same position and filing the documents on Monday for my inlaws to come over for our first child delivery. I have prepared following documents
1) Visa form 1418 for sponsored family visa. One each for M.I.L and F.I.L
2) Copy of passport certified by notary
3) Copy of properties they own and proof of income (translated to English from Tamil) and certified by notary.
4) Proof of age and birth (Mother in law doesn't have any except voter ID card). Certified by notary.
5) Father in law retirement certificiate (translated to English from Tamil) Notary certified.
6) My invitation letter.
7) My passport copy
8) My Wife's passport copy (needed to show that they are her parents).
9) Marriage Certificate (show our relation). Notary not needed as this is in English.
10) My wife medical scanning report taken in Australia.
11) My 6 months bank statements in Australia and copies of credit card statements (credit card statements were asked by VFS).

I am still searching for perfect text to fill the form which has free text on "why do you want to visit Australia"


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

Perfect text????? *scratches head* 

There is no perefect text. Just write why they want to visit. Ie to visit you, to go site seeing, visit friends, to meet their grandchild etc. Nothing elaborate needed.


----------



## jumptoaussie (Oct 4, 2011)

_shel said:


> Perfect text????? *scratches head*
> 
> There is no perefect text. Just write why they want to visit. Ie to visit you, to go site seeing, visit friends, to meet their grandchild etc. Nothing elaborate needed.


Scratched my head too  .. Logged the visa application after filling the text with details on my inlaws visit to AUS for their daughter (my wife) first kid delivery.
VFS suggested medical test for them. Have to fill the form, save, print and take it to hospital after booking appointment. Easy to do it before submitting the application.
After submitting, Aussie embassy will send you the same details which is time consuming process.

I can't submit URL as I am newbee to site.. Search for my health declarations on aussie immigration site. It takes you to the page where you select start my health declarations.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hello Monika,

Just an update :

One set of Applications are approved from New Delhi, and seems like they don't have any problem with printout of scanned documents of our sponsorship. Waiting for a decision on the ones filed under Family sponsored stream. 



espresso said:


> Hi tara.jatt,
> 
> good luck with the applications - sounds like you are having something to celebrate if everyone is coming over at the same time . One last thing: Since you are getting many family members over at once, it's even more likely that you will have to pay bonds for your parents (AUD5,000 to AUD15,000 per person). Also make sure to provide lots of documentation to support that they are "genuine visitors" (e.g. jobs, underage children, property etc. back in India).
> 
> ...


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Hello Monika, Another Update : The other set of applications (family sponsored) also approved. No problem with scanned copies of documents there as well.  . All set for the Big Christmas week vacations down under.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2013)

How cool  really pleased for you.


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

tara.jatt said:


> Hello Monika, Another Update : The other set of applications (family sponsored) also approved. No problem with scanned copies of documents there as well.  . All set for the Big Christmas week vacations down under.


Hello Tara,

I am also on the way to sponsor my parents and planning to send scanned copies. 

One question did you provide certified copies or just xerox copies of all the documents?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I just sent scanned copies, no certified. 



chsridevi said:


> Hello Tara,
> 
> I am also on the way to sponsor my parents and planning to send scanned copies.
> 
> One question did you provide certified copies or just xerox copies of all the documents?


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

*family sponsored Vs Tourist Visa*

hey....

Smells good to be back to the forum after a long time 

The information in this thread is very relevant to what I am looking for. But had another small query:

In another 2 months I will complete 2 years in Aus, and my parents are planning for a visit. they are not in a hurry, so we can wait for another 2 months before we can process the family sponsored one. But the question I wanted to ask is, is there a benefit of family sponsored over the normal tourist one? Confused, because these both are subclass 600, isnt it?

from some information in this thread, I could make out that family sponsored is processed faster, is that true? What are the expected timelines? and are there any other benefits apart from that? like, cost? visa tenure? multiple entry? etc. etc.

PS: parents have Indian Passport.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

The only difference I can think of is that you may be required to provide security bond upto 15000 AUD for a visitor visa under family sponsored stream. You are not required to provide any financial support if parents apply under tourist stream. They have to fulfil the requirements of a genuine visitor. Regarding processing, our visas under tourist stream from Delhi got approved in a day and visas under family sponsored stream from Sydney got approved in 7-8 days. Both kind of visas were multiple entry and 3 months of validity. cost was same. 



happ said:


> hey....
> 
> Smells good to be back to the forum after a long time
> 
> ...


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Tara Jatt... thanks for the detailed reply.

Another confusion... one of my friends applied through an agent for his parents in Delhi. . although he applied against the visitor visa (he was at 457 that time) he still submitted the sponsors letter... but didnt submit a bond of any kind.. does that all make sense?? Confused..


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

When you apply under Tourist stream, you can be sponsor, you can give financial and accommodation and/or any other type of support letter. Security bond only comes into picture when applying for a family sponsored stream. 




happ said:


> Hey Tara Jatt... thanks for the detailed reply.
> 
> Another confusion... one of my friends applied through an agent for his parents in Delhi. . although he applied against the visitor visa (he was at 457 that time) he still submitted the sponsors letter... but didnt submit a bond of any kind.. does that all make sense?? Confused..


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Only sponsored visas can get the much longer stays. If thats not required tourist will do but ultimately the case officer will decide which stream they go in.


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Tara Jatt and Shell,

Thanks for the post.

I think for first time we should go ahead with the tourist one (without family sponsor) as my parents are both working and are not dependent at all from any angle. 

The only thing is the duration of the visa, although, they want to visit just for a month (for the first time), am still thinking if they can get a longer duration visa like a year or so, when they have to visit again, they wont need to apply again and can re-enter on the same visa. Not sure, if only on that basis, its worth going through sponsored one. 

Any advice would be helpful. Thanks much guys!


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

Did anyone here sponsored visitors visa in tourist stream for long term ( 1 year) within one year of their move to Australia?

Recently my parents visitors visa in family sponsored stream for 8 months was refused because I moved to Australia just 6 months back and they did not consider me as settled even though I had a permanent full time job here.

I am looking to bring them for long term so I did not opt for tourist stream before. But now as I am planning to apply immediately for a visitors visa in tourist stream for 1 year.

Is anyone here successful in a similar case? I want them for long and dont want to spend more on travelling expenses to just bring them back. Please help sharing your suggestions if it is good to go for a long term visa again instead of 3 months which I can get easily.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You cant sponsor until you have 2 years residence. No exceptions. 

They go for short term tourist stream, prove themselves by keeping to its terms. Then when you have the required residence will have no issue getting a long term visa having proved they will abide by visa conditions.


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks shel for clarifying. I think I have not option and have to go for only 3 months.


----------



## happ (Jul 22, 2011)

I dont think u have option of specifying the duration u want the visa for... u can just apply under tourist stream stating the intended duration of stay. .. isnt it??


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Yes the CO decides length of stay though you do state your intended length of visit. You may say you plan on visiting 2 weeks and end up with 6 months! Though 3 months is usually the shortest.


----------



## ksanand (Jun 26, 2014)

espresso said:


> 4.) You can only sponsor members of your spouse's family if the spouse is coming over on a visitor visa as well:
> 
> 
> On the other hand, if your spouse lives with you in Australia on a non-PR visa (and cannot sponsor) the family-sponsored visitor visa won't be an option until s/he gains PR. A "normal" tourist-stream visitor visa is still an option, although they will usually not be allowed to stay as long.
> ...


Hi,

In my case, my wife is a PR and I am a PR. My wife does not work. Can I sponsor for my father-in-law subclass 600?

Thanks.


----------



## learnedone (Jul 12, 2015)

Hello everyone, I applied for a family sponsored visit visa a month ago as my husband is an Australian permanent resident. I have not heard from them, and when I check up the process ing time,it shows n/a.

What does that mean?and how long am I expected to wait?Any similar experience in the house?


----------



## Nav chahal (Feb 3, 2017)

*Visitor visa paper work via post*

Hey ..I need information regarding visitor visa paper work.my husband was trying to apply my visitor visa from Sydney but they said we can't do that in Sydney we have to post it to south Australia .he did it on Saturday and I don't have any idea ,when they will reach ? Or what next ? Even I had visitor visa for Australian for 6 months last year .if anybody having any experience can help


----------



## bhanu.neeli (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello All, 

I am planning to apply a visiting visa for my mother-in-law (my wife's mother). Can I be a sponsor as the form 1149 says no in-laws can be a sponsor. Thanks.


----------



## manager1985 (Dec 10, 2013)

*600 subclass Tourist stream Vs Sponsored family stream*

Hello friends,
I want to sponsor my parents to Sydney for short term through Visitor visa (subclass 600).

I am PR holder in Australia. I was looking into form 1149 which refers that "If you have already provided a sponsorship for another visitor,
you normally need to wait until their visa ceases to be in effect
before you can be eligible to provide another sponsorship"


I want to sponsor my sibling also in the future through same visa.
Does that mean that if I sponsor my parents for now, I cant sponsor anyone else till their visa gets expired?

Someone can please share some insights based upon their experience?


Thanks in advance.


----------

